# Are These Safe Toys?



## ChickWas (May 6, 2021)

See these at the store all the time, I never get them as I remember reading that fibres are a danger and can cause impaction. But these are very tough fibres, I doubt my birds would be able to chew them and swallow them.

































And is this lamp worth getting, does anyone have any positive feedback regarding it? Ideally, I want to give my birds sunshine. But the current apartment doesn't allow that, though we're moving again in a month or two hopefully.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I don't like the looks of the fibers protruding from the basket on the first toy. Too easy to pull out and ingest.

I do not use sun-lamp for my birds.
Full Spectrum Lighting - How much should your budgie get

The toy in the third picture is fine.

The toy in the fourth picture I would never purchase. Too many rope fibers hanging down. All would have to be trimmed down to 1/2" and that's still no guarantee the birds won't ingest the fibers.*
*Dangers of Rope, Snuggle Huts, Fabric and Tasseled Toys*


----------

